# QC Makeup Academy???



## Tawni Rae Davis

I've been wanting to take a makeup artistry course but the only problem is I live in an area where there are no schools close by so I was considering a distance education program. I've found one called QC Makeup Academy.  I was wondering if anyone has heard of or taken this course and could let me know what they think plz and thank you!


----------



## bowbandit

I was wondering the same thing!

http://www.qcmakeupacademy.com/getdetails.php

does anyone know anything about this? I am look for makeup artistry classes online as well.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

a long distance mua course...that seems....weird haha


----------



## bowbandit

I have heard of accredited ones where youre required to take pictures of your work or video yourself doing certain things, but I want facts before I get into that. Especially because there are no specialized makeup courses in the state of georgia.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

did you send away for an info packet?


----------



## bowbandit

not yet. i was wary about giving out my address if i didnt know anything about them.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

well, my link rating is not a negative with them so they seem legit


----------



## bowbandit

I requested some info. Apparently, students under this school get a 20% discount with OCC, as well as other pro brands.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

ooooh! nice!


----------



## Cindy Smithers

Hi ladies,

I actually recently enrolled at QC (I got an email promo and signed up before the date that it said and they even included a free bonus book)! I don't know if you saw, but I had posted some questions about the school in the past and was hoping to get some feedback as to how people were enjoying the course. I've signed up for the Master Makeup Artistry course and my course materials are awesome! I took some pictures of my materials for you... I am thoroughly impressed so far.



​ 
I've even been assigned my personal tutor... and she sounds really great. I'd be more than happy to keep you all updated on how I'm liking the course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I decided to go with QC because they're registered with the BBB and have a great rating, have an awesome student support center, and an active Facebook page. Apparently they've been around for a long time and recently started offering makeup courses... so I really trusted the school since they have such a good history.

Hope I answer your questions and help you out a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_Cindy S._


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Nice!  How much do starter kits for MUA school tend to cost?


----------



## DreamWarrior

Awesome!! Keep us posted on the course.


----------



## Cindy Smithers

Will do! I don't get on here all that often, but I'll for sure keep you up to date when I get around to posting.... hopefully I can get some more posts out there soon, I'd love to be more active on here! I got a discount for paying all at once , so my total ran me around $1550 or so and included the makeup... I'll let you know if I can find out more about the starter kits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

so was it 1550 including the course??


----------



## Be Radiant 26

I personally have not taken any long distance courses from QC Makeup Academy or any other school. They may be great, I can't say for sure. I can tell you that there are A LOT of great books out there and videos that you can get a hold of for free or very inexpensive. The thing about make up is that the only thing that is going to help you get better at it is practice. My suggestion would be invest in some great books to read about all the different techniques and then have your friends comeover and practice. Take pictures each time so that you can compare and start to see your progess. You can also buy great starter kits on line for around $600, camerareadycosmetcs.com has great ones. After you get comfortable have a photographer do a portfolio party with you. It will help you get quality pictures. Most makeup lines just ask you to submit shots of your work and a business card saying you are a makeup artist to get a discount on there line.

All that being said, the distance course may be worth it BUT you can also do it on your own if you have a tight budget.

Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## style72

I was wondering if at the end of your course, do u get a certificate that u can use to get jobs?


----------



## MakeupofDesire

> Originally Posted by *Be Radiant 26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally have not taken any long distance courses from QC Makeup Academy or any other school. They may be great, I can't say for sure. I can tell you that there are A LOT of great books out there and videos that you can get a hold of for free or very inexpensive. The thing about make up is that the only thing that is going to help you get better at it is practice. My suggestion would be invest in some great books to read about all the different techniques and then have your friends comeover and practice. Take pictures each time so that you can compare and start to see your progess. You can also buy great starter kits on line for around $600, camerareadycosmetcs.com has great ones. After you get comfortable have a photographer do a portfolio party with you. It will help you get quality pictures. Most makeup lines just ask you to submit shots of your work and a business card saying you are a makeup artist to get a discount on there line.
> 
> All that being said, the distance course may be worth it BUT you can also do it on your own if you have a tight budget.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions!



I agree that there are alot of videos and books out there and that you don't have to go to makeup school in order to become a makeup artist.  I know that it certainly doesn't hurt to be licensed!  Is the QC school accredited?  That would be my big thing.  If it's not accredited, I wouldn't give them my time or money.  I have a couple of local schools, but I think I would rather do it online at my own pace and schedule.  But that's just me.  When I went to college, I did it online and took night courses after work, and I prefered the online courses where I could do it at my own pace, but I did get a better grade going to class vs online.  Online I got a B+ and in class I got A's.  So, I think I can handle online classes.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I think in some states you have to have a license though.  I think I read that in another post somewhere


----------



## Be Radiant 26

Yes! Definitely look into what type of credit or license you must have for your state. Each one is different!


----------



## Cindy Smithers

Hey!

Bonnie, yes it was $1550 including the course. Everything was included that price (my books, the makeup kit, a starter brush set, etc) so it was not as hard on my budget as some other courses that I looked into. Now I have extra money left over so I can amp up my kit some more.... I'm a little too addicted to eyeshadow, so I'm glad to have that extra $! lol

Yes, you can totally get a job after with their diploma... I've looked into a lot of different companies and job opportunities, and they all say that they require "demonstrated skill", or a combination of skill and proof that you've had training. Obviously that's gonna change based on what company you're looking for, but I am looking to go into freelance so I'm all set. I'll have to get a business license if I want to register as a business, which isn't a problem.... I've never heard of a school that can give out a business license anyways.

I spend part of my year in Canada, and another in Florida... it's not mandatory to be "licensed" as a makeup artist since it's totally different from cosmetology or being an esthetician. I don't know about all states or regions, but as far as I know - there aren't too many licensed makeup artists. That's from the research that I did, at least.

my school is an international school, so it doesn't have region specific accreditation.. they are really well known, have a relationship with the bbb, and are a member with PBA, and have relationships with cosmetic brands (someone mentioned that one is occ, which is totally true.. I can't wait to place my order!). I am totally comfortable training from a school that's established so many different relationships, and has good student testimonials. I feel like I am learning a lot, and the DVDs are helpful (and I get to keep them for life), so I'd recommend the course (i'm in Master Makeup). Obviously which school you choose to attend is a personal choice... but if you were looking @ QC Makeup, it's got my vote.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Oh nice! The one I'm looking into (Napoleon Perdis) is 2k lol


----------



## Cindy Smithers

Oh! Yeah that's def more expensive... lemme know what you end up doing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Yeah but they seem to have a lot of perks.  The makeup kit (that is included in price) in their own brand which is VERY expensive.  You also get in the field experience.  They take you to NY/LA fashion week, photo shoots, music videos etc etc and you get to actually do makeup not just watch.


----------



## bowbandit

I'm taking one by NOMA. It's a good starter makeup course. But its only about $350, and thats all i can afford right now


----------



## Cindy Smithers

Ohh that's really cool, I'd love to go to NY fashion week. I am actually doing a lots of hands-on work, since I already had a very small client base when I started school. Hopefully it continues to grow, as I'm really loving this and hope to make it my permanent career.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I'm scared to do makeup on someone else haha.  Since I'm asian I'm so used to doing makeup on asian features.  I'm not even sure if I could do it on anyone else!!


----------



## SassyAuburn

In NY, no matter what courses you take--on line or in person--you CANNOT touch another individual's face in a retail or service type of career unless you are licensed. You have to have a certain number of hours of schooling in a NYS certified schooling setting. You can call NYS's  licensing department to get a list of requirements. Cosmetology is different from esthetician which is different from a nail tech, etc.

Be careful. Since I live in NY, I'd love to take courses online but it would just be a waste of money since specific schools are required here to get a license. And trust me... NYS knows this and so do the schools. They tend to charge a FORTUNE for their classes!!


----------



## bowbandit

^^^She's right. But in Georgia, you are not required to be licensed to apply makeup as an artist.

However, you have to be a student somewhere or be licensed to get Pro discounts at places.

Just look into the laws of your state and find out first!


----------



## Lese

Hiya, I live in the United Kingdom.. Do you know if the certificates from the QC make up academy will be suitable for me?


----------



## livethelux

I don't think that anything will beat hands on learning BUT I know there are a lot of people who don't have specialized makeup courses in their area or don't have the time to get to class.  In those cases, I think the online way is a no-brainer.  If you have a basic understanding of makeup and can learn without someone actually being there you should be fine. 

I'm pretty sure most states require you to be a licensed esthetician or cosmetologist in order to work in a salon.  Freelancers should be okay though.  I know that's how it is in California and Michigan.

@Bonnie - NP is a great school, from what I have heard.  I used to walk by their store every day! Have you looked into MUD in Burbank?  That is one of the best.  Super expensive but they do offer financial aid!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

> Originally Posted by *livethelux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Bonnie - NP is a great school, from what I have heard.  I used to walk by their store every day! Have you looked into MUD in Burbank?  That is one of the best.  Super expensive but they do offer financial aid!



Do you happen to know what mud runs?


----------



## LaurenE22

I understand that! I'm half korean and can basically do my own face now and when I try and transfer that way of doing it on someone else I have to modify my methods drastically. lol

anyhoo! I'm new and was looking for info on a distance makeup course as well. I've looked into sooo many and have seen so many negative things but only one school in my area teaches the tiniest bit about makeup within an esthetics degree. I went and spoke to the dean or whatever she's called and she told me to not even pursue a makeup artist career that I would make zero money and I've been discouraged ever since. I live in KY btw and the school was PJ's beauty school in case there is one in ya'lls areas. they suck! But I would like to know who the classes go wiht QC ^^


----------



## MakeUpRachel

Hey Lauren I just thought I'd let you know that QC has a facebook fan page which has many questions from student and non-students and QC always replies with helpful answers.  http://www.facebook.com/#!/QCMakeupAcademy 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Vicky Rivero

So what I would like to know is if upon completion of the online course at QC or NOMA are you issued a license? From what I understand I believe the answer is no, but I really need a clear answer. Anyone know?


----------



## Neet Pink

Cindy, I am so glad you posted this.  I am signing up for them tomorrow.  You made me feel so much better.  Thanks alot.   How is the class going since you've posted this?


----------



## Neet Pink

You do not get a licensed but you will receive certification stating that you're a Professional Master Makeup Artist.  The good thing is you are not required to have a license in most states IF YOUR GOING TO BE DOING FREELANCE WORK.  You are required to be licensed more so if you're trying to work in a spa/salon type setting.


----------



## zadidoll

Re: Licenses

There are actually several types of licenses and yes if you're a free lance MUA you will still need at least ONE type of license. This applies to those in the US.

*Professional license:*

A professional license is awarded to someone who went to the school of their professional, took the state exams, passed the state exams and was issued a professional license. In the world of beauty there are several professional licenses awards by the state - Cosmetology Instructor, Cosmetologist, Barber, Manicurist and Esthetician. Not all states require a MUA to have a professional license. You can only get this type of license if you went to a beauty school.

*State business license:*

A state license is typically mandatory in ALL states since they want you to collect taxes for them and pay them their share of taxes. Even beauty salons that don't sell products are required to have a state license and many states do require even those selling stuff like Avon or Amway to have a state business license. The state wants their money and if you don't have a license and they catch you they can fine you huge amounts of money. If you plan on becoming a free lance MUA you NEED to find out if your state requires you to have a state business license. In my state you are required to have a state business license for pretty much everything.

*City business license:*

A city business license is typically mandatory in ALL cities. Like they state the city wants their share of any money you make. Unlike the state most cities won't fine you if they catch you but in some cities you CAN go to jail without a city license. Nothing worse to your reputation as having been arrested for not having a license.

So remember, there are different types of licenses and while you might not need a professional license to practice most likely you will need a state and/or city business license. Also don't forget as an independent MUA you are a business owner and will need to file a yearly report (Schedule C) with the IRS by April 15.


----------



## SarahNerd

> Originally Posted by *Be Radiant 26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally have not taken any long distance courses from QC Makeup Academy or any other school. They may be great, I can't say for sure. I can tell you that there are A LOT of great books out there and videos that you can get a hold of for free or very inexpensive. The thing about make up is that the only thing that is going to help you get better at it is practice. My suggestion would be invest in some great books to read about all the different techniques and then have your friends comeover and practice. Take pictures each time so that you can compare and start to see your progess. You can also buy great starter kits on line for around $600, camerareadycosmetcs.com has great ones. After you get comfortable have a photographer do a portfolio party with you. It will help you get quality pictures. Most makeup lines just ask you to submit shots of your work and a business card saying you are a makeup artist to get a discount on there line.
> 
> All that being said, the distance course may be worth it BUT you can also do it on your own if you have a tight budget.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions!




Could you (or anyone else) recommend some good books or online resources? I'm not interested in becoming a professional make up artist but I have become the make up witch in my group of family and friends (which I love being) and would like to work on my skills and learn proper technique.


----------



## jdmbarbie

sarah nerd: I love watching the youtube tutorials by Yoceline Barragan.. She is really good &amp;&amp; has good technique..


----------



## jdmbarbie

I am very interested in this school since I am a stay at home mom since I became pregnant with my 2nd child  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I checked out alot of schools that were accrediated costing around $22,000 in Ca.. Thats crazy this school actually lets you do small payments.. If anyone knows more about this school I'd love to know..


----------



## SarahNerd

> Originally Posted by *jdmbarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sarah nerd: I love watching the youtube tutorials by Yoceline Barragan.. She is really good &amp;&amp; has good technique..



Thanks I'm going to look her up!  I've learned a lot on Youtube.


----------



## christinaischic

To clarify (I work at a makeup school in NYC), you do NOT need licensing in any state to practice makeup artistry. The only gray area is if you are planning to work full time in a salon as their in-house makeup artist (hard to come by though!), you would need either a license in cosmetology or esthetician. However, you cannot tweeze hairs on anyone's face as that falls under what I think @SassyAuburn was referring to, esthetician work or the like.

There is no licensing for makeup artistry, which is why all makeup schools provide certification instead. Certification is really just the proof of training, as well as a way to secure the professional makeup cards from makeup companies. NYS would tell you, as they assume you are asking about cosmetology -- but cosmetology schools tend to be about 95% hair, and the little makeup artistry training their schools provide is not enough to feel confident if makeup is your passion.

Having seen first hand the benefit of taking classes in-person rather than online, I highly promote the idea that it takes practice and hands on training (not just a video telling you what to do) to learn a technical trade (which I think makeup artistry is!). Before I worked at my makeup school, I was doing the same thing as everyone else -- watching YouTube videos, reading articles online, etc. But I still realized that once I began taking classes, I was way off from what I thought I was doing right.

Having a professional at your side correcting technique and giving tips is so much more useful than what I had been doing! However, totally get that there aren't makeup classes everywhere, but it may not hurt to contact a professional makeup artist in your area and ask if you could trade free assistant work for training.


----------



## SarahNerd

I ordered the information by mail they offer and it came today.  I'm not really impressed by the "make up starter kit" they offer which consists of an 88 eyeshadow palette, a 6 color foundation palette, and a concealer wheel.  What they sent didn't show a brush set like pictured in this thread but all four identical or near identical items can be bought on eBay for under $50 total and not much more from Coastal Scents. I recognized the palettes instantly because I already have them. I'm interested in how much actual teacher to student time is involved and if it justifies the cost, or if it's more of a learn by book and dvd type of deal which is the impression I got from the catalog they sent.  I'm sure proof of training helps if you decide to make a career of this, but I'm just generally skeptical with stuff like this so I hope you update us as you get deeper into it.


----------



## xTheMUJunkiex

I just sent away for a package and got it yesterday, they seem very legit have lots of info on the school in their book!


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *christinaischic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To clarify (I work at a makeup school in NYC), you do NOT need licensing in any state to practice makeup artistry.


Again it depends on state law.

Here's an example of professions that there are no schools for yet you're required to have a professional license with the state. In my state (WA) they recently required tattoo artists to become licensed just like a cosmetologist needs to have a professional license. That's what it's called in my state - a professional license. There are no schools for tattoo artistry but if you want to be a tattoo artist in my state (much less have a tattoo parlor) you need to have that license or you can have your shop shut down and worse be tossed in jail for practicing without a license.

Now there is no professional license for makeup artistry, not at this time, but my state legislators are working on requiring a professional license for MUA. I always recommend to people to check with the state to see if a professional license is required.


----------



## Rhonlynn

I'm thinking about signing up for NOMA. I don't want this as a career, but it'd be fun to do prom girls, and women with cancer, and things like that.If I make money on the side, then that's even better.  NOMA doesn't have a facebook page, and I was leery of any company that has only a myspace page that's not even updated.


----------



## PrinsessMakeup

Now that you been in the course for a while how is it?  Are you learning more then just basics?


----------



## PrinsessMakeup

Do you like it?


----------



## Rhonlynn

I am on the first unit of QC make up academy. I chose the monthly payment option. It makes the course go incredibly slow, so I'm going to change that. It takes me awhile, cause I'm involved in Yelp activities on yelp.com, so I have chosen to do one assignment a week. I might speed that up, but there's alot of work to those assignments. It's the real deal. Unit b, which I don't have yet, I'll start working with people.


----------



## DAZZLEDIVA1101

Thanks a ton for this information! It was very helpful being that I am on a TIGHT budget but would like to learn more.


----------



## Shabby

i just signed up cause I have had the same problem you had.  It seems to be a good accredited school.


----------



## maryha

i'm living in the uk aswell n i ordered the brochure and it said that they do give you a certificate and it cost Â£898 and thats with an Â£100 discount but thats only if you pay in a full amount. i think its a really good 'un because most local beauty salon/bridal studios that i've looked at charge around 1-3k and you can learn at your own pace aswell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OrchidNight

Hello I just joined.  I am very glad I found this thread!  I have been looking into online makeup artistry course's and found "QC Makeup Academy" and wanted more info about it from ppl who joined QC.  I did get the info packet in the mail.  I also was wondering if any had info about a few other online makeup artistry course's that I found while surfing the net, here is my list.  "Hex Makeup School", "Rain Makeup academy", "University of Makeup" and "Robert Jones Makeup Academy."  Also what is this "Noma" I just read about?  Any info on all or ANY of these online course's would be GREAT!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## KJAMS

I would love to hear your progress Cindy!! Any one else tried a distance learning MUA program/class??


----------



## David Thomas

Hi.  In answer to your question, YES.  You do get a diploma that you can use to get jobs in the field.  Your designation depends on which course you take.  I am taking the Master makeup course so my designation will be Master International Makeup Professional (MIMP).


----------



## Robin DuBois

@David Thomas Are you taking the QC Master Course?  I having been checking every on-line course out there and This and HEX seem to be the best.  How are you liking it so far? 

Has anyone heard of RPM Makeup Academy? 

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethbr00tality

I'm with Christineischic on this.  IF you don't need a license for it, don't bother with school.  The best thing you can do is try to shadow someone, like you would in any other trade.  Frankly, practice makes perfect, and once you know proper sanitation, the only thing that's going to help is practicing on a range of faces and features.  If you have friends who'd be willing to let you practice on them, do!  Again:  *only after you know proper sanitation*.  However, putting makeup on your friends does not make you a makeup artist, and I feel like I have to clarify that, as well.  Find a professional in your area, and as long as they're an actual professional who's doing things correct, soak them up like a sponge!

I started out watching youtube videos, following people around, practicing on friends, and eventually taking clients.  Then I started working at Sephora, and received formal training, but fortunately I breezed through it because I already knew the majority of it.  The validation was nice, though, and I loved the experience so I'm not complaining.

True artistry, however, can't be taught.  The passion and the focus and the skill (though unrefined in the beginning) cannot be taught.  Sure, you can learn technique and probably get by on a basic level, but there's a difference between doing paint by numbers and being a painter, haha.  If you truly love it, you'll find a way!  Good luck!


----------



## SSSanchez

*Hi there so I saw your post about the QC MUA academy. I had requested some infoo about a month ago and wanted to ask how you are liking it. I am a little hesitant since it is online and everything. Would you mind emailing me and letting me know your thoughts?*

*Thank you*

*Shantelle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## makeupbyomar

All I know is that _no one_ in the tv and film industry has even heard of QC Make-up Academy. And this school is not even recognized by IA if anyone is thinking of going in the film/tv direction as a career.

Also, that MIMP term doesn't even mean anythng or exsist anywhere. But don't take my word for it. Google it yourself and find out! Speaking of which, certificates, diplomas, degrees don't mean anything in the make-up world, perhaps in retail, but they train you anyway. All it says is that you went to a make-up school. It doesn't mean that you're good or proficient.

Make-up is the type of career and "trade" that is very hands on. Just like an electrician, aircraft mechanic, HVAC technician, hairstylist, helicopter pilot, fashion designer, taking your drivers test, etc, etc... No employer will take you seriously if you took your training in any of those trades through an on-line course do they? And make-up is no different. Why should it be? If someone can tell me _that _at least, I'll drop this topic right now.

Like other posters have already mention in this thread, make-up is _all _about hands on and practice, practice, practice, and friggin' more practice and then practice some more.

A proper make-up school that is recognized by State, Provincial and Federal Education systems and Boards, is the make-up school you need to attend if you want to become a Pro MUA. Plain and simple. You need instructors that will give you real-time feedback, advice, correction, and Q&amp;A, you work on each other, you get to use a variety of products, learn a variety of techniques, you get guest speakers, some even do field trips to working film sets, editorial photoshoots, and retail counters. Half-way through the course you get to practice by volunteering your services at student fashion shows. The make-up school I went to did all of these things and more. On-line courses don't give you this type of learning opportunity or experience.

On-line courses only work if you want to be a data entry clerk, a web developer, a blogger, a key cutter, an accountant, a political activist, etc.

I've also known a few Pro MUA's who were self-taught and they are doing quite well for themselves. Others, not so much.

However, it's up to you where you want to invest in your future, or throw your money away to. I am just pointing out the differences between the two educational styles.


----------



## Isabella2012

@vougeboy what makeup school did you go to?


----------



## makeupbyomar

> Originally Posted by *Isabella2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @vougeboy what makeup school did you go to?


 I went to Blanche MacDonald Institute for Applied Design in Vancouver, BC in 1996.


----------



## ernestab666

To Vogueboy:

Hi , Blanche MacDonald Institute is cool, I looked it. So sad, but this centre is in US. Do you know something similar like this centre  in United Kingdom???


----------



## makeupbyomar

> Originally Posted by *ernestab666* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To Vogueboy:
> 
> Hi , Blanche MacDonald Institute is cool, I looked it. So sad, but this centre is in US. Do you know something similar like this centre  in United Kingdom???


 I've heard that this school http://www.brushstroke.co.uk/ is the equivilant of Blanche, MUD, Joe Blasco, and Complections.


----------



## suzyaraneta

I want to enroll for a course related to make up also.  But what I did for now is reading reviews online.

*Link removed per TOS


----------



## jessica05

is this all online


----------



## KarmaLynn

I love QC makeup academy. 

I am almost done with my first unit and it's been so helpful and the payment plans are amazing. I'm enrolled in the masters makeup artistry course.

I have my own website at (Link removed per TOS)

and am well on my way to a successful career!


----------



## KarmaLynn

&amp; yes it is all online but also very hands on. you do makeup on peers and it's very important that you do this; sometimes youll do makeup on mature skin, other times you need dry or oily skin..so not everything can be done on yourself!


----------



## Isabella2012

@Karmalynn I'm glad you posted that, I'm do happy to hear that you love QC Academy. I get my kit next week for masters make up artist as well.... Yay!! I'm going to take a peek at your website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> soon!! Isabel


----------



## LizMarie

> Originally Posted by *KarmaLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love QC makeup academy.
> 
> I am almost done with my first unit and it's been so helpful and the payment plans are amazing. I'm enrolled in the masters makeup artistry course.
> 
> I have my own website at (Link removed per TOS)
> 
> and am well on my way to a successful career!


 It removed your link, can you pm your site to me? I would love to see also! I'm also very interested in QC makeup academy. Just want to make sure it's going to be worth the $$$$.


----------



## Dawn Vieira

I was wondering if anyone would like to sell their QC makeup academy books? I don't want to buy the whole thing but I do want to take a look at the books. Please reply if your interested..


----------



## Dawn Vieira

> Originally Posted by *KarmaLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> &amp; yes it is all online but also very hands on. you do makeup on peers and it's very important that you do this; sometimes youll do makeup on mature skin, other times you need dry or oily skin..so not everything can be done on yourself!


I was wondering that when you were finished with your master makeup artist course, if I could buy your books from you...


----------



## Aishia R

Hi, and thank you so much for posting pictures of your materials and things you received from QC. I got my information packet and knew that we would get pallettes, but didn't know we would also get brushes. Please let me know how you have liked the courses please. Also, could you let me know if you have seen anything on their accredidation other thank the BBB. Thanks again.

Aishia


----------



## Christina82709

Can anyone tell me how long it takes to complete the course? I would love to take it since I'm looking forward to opening up a store front for my makeup and products. QC


----------



## RockKitty32

I'm going to give it a try. I watch this lady on You Tube who did it and she gave an update. I don't have much time to go to a school because I have a 1 year old. I'm excited, so when I free up some of my bills I'm going to go for it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYLhqRzmSQE

Hope this helps and good luck to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SkyDreams21

has anyone completed everything? what are your thoughts? worth the price and time? any regrets?


----------



## Savannah2013

I am a professional makeup artist and I wanted to share the best online academy that I had the pleasure of taking their online FX course. It is taught by a celebrity makeup artist who has done makeup on over 40 celebrities! She is very informative and shares a ton of secrets in her course also! Everyone should check out this online makeup school called RPM (Link deleted per Terms of Service. ) it is soooo worth the time and money! I am so happy I found it ; ) .


----------



## Vasheska

I just recieved the free brochure in the mail and am VERY interested. IHow do you get financial aid to pay for this?


----------



## prinmake

Yes they send you a diploma!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ebonyqueen49

Great suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## ayra07

> I personally have not taken any long distance courses from QC Makeup Academy or any other school. They may be great, I can't say for sure. I can tell you that there are A LOT of great books out there and videos that you can get a hold of for free or very inexpensive. The thing about make up is that the only thing that is going to help you get better at it is practice. My suggestion would be invest in some great books to read about all the different techniques and then have your friends comeover and practice. Take pictures each time so that you can compare and start to see your progess. You can also buy great starter kits on line for around $600, camerareadycosmetcs.com has great ones. After you get comfortable have a photographer do a portfolio party with you. It will help you get quality pictures. Most makeup lines just ask you to submit shots of your work and a business card saying you are a makeup artist to get a discount on there line. All that being said, the distance course may be worth it BUT you can also do it on your own if you have a tight budget. Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## lrubery

I live in Maryland, which requires a Cosmetology license. Does that mean I have to take a class or will these online classes suffice?


----------



## lrubery

Anyone interested in the QC Makeup academy better read this..

http://www.ripoffreport.com/questionable-activities/qc-make-up-academy/qc-make-up-academy-qc-design-s-d66de.htm


----------



## makeupbyomar

It's too bad that Mel didn't list any facts in her complaint against them, hence the info is rendered moot.


----------



## SHORTY68

I went to a John Robert Powers School in Dallas, TX back in 1987 and it was a 2 week course. I have a portfolio from back then packed away somewhere. Lol! I got the brochure from QC and it was really interesting. I am unemployed and on a very, very tight budget so I would not be able to do this right now. I was certified back then. Don't know how long they're active for but I would like to brush up on my skills. I watch alot of tutorials and learn from them. I wonder what the laws here in Texas are. If we have to be licensed or certified.


----------



## SHORTY68

I went and checked here in Lubbock, Texas at a local Beauty Supply Store and they pretty much told me, I didn't even have the right to be in there if I wasn't a licensed or certified MUA and that I also had to have an Esthetician licence. I also asked my hairdresser and she said I didn't need to have an Esthetician license if I wasn't planning on doing skincare; which I'm not. Cindy Smithers please keep us posted on how your classes are going. I am planning to enroll at QC Academy as soon as I am financially able to pay for it.


----------



## riri182

I am currently in enrolled in QC Academy, and I love it so far! I am just about to start Unit B (when my course materials arrive, any day). As far as I know the school is NOT accredited BUT there is a Worldwide Make Up Artist Certification when you finish at least with the Master Make Up Artistry program.  

Also they talk about the freelance business, and you can do some of the business work optional (but totally worth it and thought provoking). So far my tutor is a MUA and has done work on Project Runway, and recently on the NY Fashion show. And it's pretty much one-on-one! It is pretty awesome so far. I plan on finishing through it before the fall.


----------



## SHORTY68

I am really considering enrolling at QC but I live in Texas and wonder if there will be any work here, once I'm done. I don't know any here.


----------



## SHORTY68

So, how are your classes going so far?


----------



## riri182

I adore it! I highly recommend it! I am currently about to work on my first client tomorrow. (Yay!) And they walk you through pretty much everything.

Also they bring up the business aspect which is completely optional. I am working with the Master Make Up Artist.


----------



## GemEyes

How about HEX online makeup course ?? Anyone take that course ??


----------



## AshleyG

Hi,

Did you complete the course? How was it? I thinking about enrolling.


----------



## riri182

> Originally Posted by *AshleyG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Did you complete the course? How was it? I thinking about enrolling.


 I love it so far. You get a real hang of everything. I am just about to finish the second unit and move on to the third. &lt;3


----------



## lilladydior

What type/quality or makeup/makeup brushes does QC Makeup Academy use?


----------



## riri182

There are several units within the master make up artistry. Six if I remember correctly. And I am working on the second one. And I am about to compete it any day - and start on the third unit. They have you responsible for the photos and some of the the products in your kit. Now the products are really awesome that they send - the brushes are incredible! They are so soft it's pretty awesome! The blush platte, concealer platte, and the eye shadow platte remind me of bh cosmetics minus the logos! I highly recommend it!


----------



## najah

I just heard about and received their information pack, I called and they are in canada, I have the same questions  you have, how do I know if I send you my money you will send me what you say I will need, and why is it that you only send supplies every three months.The course sounds so interesting but how do we know what we are going to get.

Najah


----------



## Minsooky

I don't think I would trust them considering how they run their "contests."  They recently ran a Halloween contest asking people to submit their original Halloween looks via their inbox.  Well curiously enough Facebook now has a feature showing when your messages are read - and mine never was read, so my entry was never considered, despite it being submitted on time.  And this didn't just happen to me either; numerous girls ran into the same "issue."  Seems they have a curious way of carrying out contests...and I sure wouldn't trust them with my money.


----------



## makeupbyroselyn

please update i would love to hear about the academy!! i wanna join but im low on budgetâ€¦.it looks like a great course!!


----------



## kerenrebeca

I did QC - I really enjoyed my time there. I especially enjoyed my tutor and the critiques received from her. They really molded this craft into something really tangible for me.

I absolutely recommend it!


----------



## Guest

I just enrolled last night and paid my deposit, but I haven’t heard anything back from them. Can anyone tell me what the next step is? They have already taken my deposit out of my bank account.


----------

